# 142 x 12 Direct Mount Dropouts



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Been working on some dropouts recently and after my first tab style attempt I'm going with a round profile. It's mostly hollow so the R+L come in at 140g and will be easier to mate with stays.

*Tab Style*



















*Round Style*














































Some more pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/clockworkbikes/sets/72157646893699059

-Joel


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Like it.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Holy Shite Joel those are cool!!!


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh jeepers I really want that.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks. I hope to get this on a frame in a week or two.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

I thought the first version was cool, but that second version is amazing.

Is it machined from a single billet? Did you make then yourself? If I recall from the recent pics of your shop you just have a lathe no mill. All done on the lathe?


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

The der. mount was laser-cut (water jet next time) and then bent and mitered by myself.

The dropout internal part was turned from round bar and then brazed into a 1.125" x .058" tube. This is to keep the dropout mostly hollow.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Now this is cool. Very Custom.

Eric


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

Awesome - thanks for sharing that!

Does the round style have extra width to act as a passive derailleur protector?


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Joel. I love seeing custom bits people make themselves.


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

So Joel, I gotta ask: why make your own when you can buy these from Paragon? Probably the obvious answer, but I'd like to know. Thanks!


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

golden boy said:


> So Joel, I gotta ask: why make your own when you can buy these from Paragon? Probably the obvious answer, but I'd like to know. Thanks!


When I came up with the idea Paragon hadn't yet released their Syntace 12mm dropout, I also just wanted to make my own.


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Ahhh, thanks. I love seeing what people come up with themselves. Keep it up!


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Ready for paint!


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm a bit grouchy about new "standards." But I like the RD direct mount, and I love these drops. They almost* distract my eye from the rest of the frame.... But not quite, fill us in on the intended use/build kit and rider proportions!


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

It'll be a be a general MTB for myself. 26" x 2.35", yes 26"--I'm not really into 29ers for how I ride. I like to get a bit trialsy and I have the hardest time doing anything like that on 29" wheels. 1x10 XT drive train with a 40T Wolf Tooth cog.

I'm going to knock out a few customer stems and then send them all out for paint. So I won't have it built for a month or so.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Finally got this finished up.


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Very nice, Joel!


----------



## zank (May 19, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## MDEnvEngr (Mar 11, 2004)

Very nice! We call that color "baby poop" in these parts. I've done 2 bikes in that color and love it...


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

Split-pea green. Nice work!


----------



## Farmer Rod (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey Clockwork; sexy drops!
Wondering how they're working out for you, if you've had time to give that thing a rip.

Is there a 'break away' theory still applied here for the RD.. is it the bolt? 
Or the derailleur is tucked away so there's no real need?
I'm in the process of designing something similar but I've not used the direct mount system yet.

Also, you mentioned you'd go waterjet over laser next time?
I'm also in the design stage of some sliders, using Paragon inserts, so tolerance is pretty crucial.

Thanks a bunch for any info you might share.
Again, nice work!


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks. There's no break-away feature and I don't think the frame protects the der. much. However, it shifts great, especially under load and I'm a fan of Shimano's direct mount.

The only reason to use water-jet instead is to avoid the crispy edges.


----------



## Farmer Rod (Jul 9, 2014)

Awesome, thanks man. How's that thing ride?


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Farmer Rod said:


> Awesome, thanks man. How's that thing ride?


Great, I'm liking the 1 x 10.


----------

